
Ask HN: How do you develop sites targeting IE in 2019? - iequery
For various reasons, I have to support IE (11) in my work on a large React&#x2F;Redux&#x2F;Bootstrap app, using fairly standard Babel transpiration and polyfills.<p>I’m interested to hear how others in similar situations manage this problem - questions like:<p>Do you develop IE-first or have it as part of a testing checklist?<p>What have you learned about performance optimization for the IE VM?<p>Are there alternatives to the very slow F12 devtools?<p>And any other tips you’ve collected while supporting the browser.
======
Porthos9K
IE11? You lucky stiff. I'm still supporting IE6 (and getting hazard pay for
it). I do it with lots of progressive enhancement, handwritten JS, profanity,
and monthly pub crawls. By default the apps I build don't even do AJAX; the
baseline is HTTP GET and POST to a REST API with full-page refreshes.

